# Is she pregnant?



## TalaChester (Apr 24, 2017)

Not my rat a cousins. This little girl was part of an oops litter and owner was clueless about telling males from females. Amara was born February 24 and my cousin has had her almost two weeks. What concerns her is that Amara (unlike her sister) has grown a good sized pudge in the last few days. Both girls are very active and are let out to play in there own play area (supervised). These are the pictures I was sent. Any ideas?


----------



## ChlamydiaLydia (Apr 21, 2017)

Doesn't seem like it to me, looks like regular healthy rat bellies. Happened to me before when I got rat babies, one of them grew rapidly while the other gradually grew quite slowly. If you're still concerned just watch for the obvious signs of pregnancy (pronounced nipples, nest building etc.) hope I could be of some help((;


----------



## TalaChester (Apr 24, 2017)

Found out today, been working all day, from the owner that this little girl did indeed escape and was found with the boys. Didn't say how long ago but she has been exposed. My cousin seperate her and gave Amara stuff to nest and plenty of options of where to build just in case. She also made an appointment with Cornell to have an ultrasound done.


----------

